
In China and India, men outnumber women. The consequences are far-reaching - deegles
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/world/too-many-men/
======
karmakaze
The article expresses the difference in numbers instead of percentages for
sensationalism when the imbalance pressure is the ratios. We've had the
reverse imbalance from wars etc and it would be good to compare and contrast
rather than claim the sky is falling like never before.

